# Motel to Apartment Conversion......



## Coach529 (Sep 20, 2016)

Got a call for an estimate for a project today. Old motel from the 1940's that has been remodeled a couple times. It is currently set up for apartments with a single meter. 

4 units all on the same level, fed from a single 200 amp panel in the middle in a utility room. 4 units are pretty similar. Bathroom, kitchen, single bedroom, small living room.

Heat is currently Natural Gas. 

Customer wants to meter each unit individually. 

Any suggestions?

I come from a industrial background......so this is somewhat new to me. 

I was thinking setting a 8" x 8" gutter and have the overhead feed come into that. Tap off the utility feed with 4 Individual 100 Amp meter sockets feeding 100 Amp load centers.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Where will the panels be? 

If they are going to be on the exterior, I would do what you are proposing maybe...

If interior, get a 4G meter pack unit.

Also, what about a house meter? Better consider that for shared lighting and electrical between the units.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The Bates motel has only four rooms ?

I'd worry about the showers, first.


----------



## Coach529 (Sep 20, 2016)

Switched said:


> Where will the panels be?
> 
> If they are going to be on the exterior, I would do what you are proposing maybe...
> 
> ...


I tried to pitch a 200 amp meter socket and panel with a subpanel in the utility room and then subpanels in each unit. The customer did not want to invest that much....plus all units have tenants.

The meters and panels would be mounted inside the utility room. 

Yes a house meter is a good idea.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Coach529 said:


> I tried to pitch a 200 amp meter and subpanel in the utility room and then subpanels in each unit. *The customer did not want to invest that much*....plus all units have tenants.
> 
> The meters and panels would be mounted inside the utility room.
> 
> Yes a house meter is a good idea.


Walk away... This is a waste of your time and this guy has no idea on what costs are, or maybe he does and wants to put you to the screws....


----------



## Coach529 (Sep 20, 2016)

Switched said:


> Walk away... This is a waste of your time and this guy has no idea on what costs are, or maybe he does and wants to put you to the screws....


I am new to the scene.....and looking to fill up my schedule. Not sure how this would not be worth my time.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Coach529 said:


> I am new to the scene.....and looking to fill up my schedule. Not sure how this would not be worth my time.


You HAVE to drop this attitude -- else go bankrupt.

Killing time is NOT a way to become effective.

How to build a business has been beaten to death in the back threads here at ET.

Chasing ruinous business is NOT the way to success.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Don't take advice from tesla.

Yeah, that'll do it.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

FWIW, it may be prudent to ask " what is your budget?"

The difference in a 200A panel and a 100A panel is like $100, if that.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Coach529 said:


> Got a call for an estimate for a project today. Old motel from the 1940's that has been remodeled a couple times.


Had a very similar request a few years back. 

The place was empty and several of the units stripped except for one which had "complete" sprayed on the door.  Right then.

I asked if he had a development permit to fire the old piece of crap up. Said he only had to replace the flat roofs... which he did.

I was sure he wasn't going to get the go on it but told him if he got electrical engineering plans drawn up and stamped I'd give him a price.

Six months later she is boarded up. Now she has for sale signs on it. The 5 or 6 little duplex units are really just trash. Lot value.

I wasted an hour of my life on it. As soon as they say "we gotta keep the costs down", well red flag.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Coach529 said:


> Got a call for an estimate for a project today. Old motel from the 1940's that has been remodeled a couple times. It is currently set up for apartments with a single meter.
> 
> 4 units all on the same level, fed from a single 200 amp panel in the middle in a utility room. 4 units are pretty similar. Bathroom, kitchen, single bedroom, small living room.
> 
> ...


you didn't mention how old the existing wiring system is, and that could be the straw - could need a complete rewire and current code for lots of reasons. That's why everyone says run away. Otherwise, your plan sounds like a reasonable plan. Like everyone said, easy to waste your time when you could be doing something else (like making money). It is only the voice of experience talking from everyone above, though, because I know from the answers above that everyone who responded to the thread, including me, has wasted their time looking at/estimating money losing propositions. Unfortunately, you can't always smell them coming, or life would be a cake walk.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would let him know that you are looking at a minimum of $20K and see what he says. I would not invest anymore time until he is on board then I would give him a set cost. 
Personally I think you already have to much time invested.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It needs to be permitted. With something like this often comes either the building dept and or some sort of rental authority that weighs in on the condition of the units for rental suitability. Usually looking for hardwired smokes, possibly CO detection. That's how it happens here. Everywhere its a little different. Be aware that what you are doing may trigger other requirements, ones that you shouldn't have shoulder the costs of. The house panel might be mandatory if there is a single boiler, etc.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

No one even touched on the possibility of rooms sharing circuits, which is very possible, plus as nrp3 pointed out, an inspector could require interconnected smoke detectors fed from a house panel. 


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> I would let him know that you are looking at a minimum of $20K and see what he says. I would not invest anymore time until he is on board then I would give him a set cost.
> Personally I think you already have to much time invested.


This is how I'd do it. Throw a rough number out there and feel him out. You'll know right then whether you're wasting time or not.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Cow said:


> This is how I'd do it. Throw a rough number out there and feel him out. You'll know right then whether you're wasting time or not.


Rough number +50-75% for what you can't see...If he tries to knock down your price, say thanks and I'll get back to you.. After a little RUN!!!


----------

